# Question



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

If I am getting 10 laying hens and right now they are with a rooster... (They also free range) will the eggs be fertile when I get the chickens???? So I can hatch or???? I know it depends on when I get them but that should be in a week or two


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

If they're with a Roo, I'd give it a try.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> If they're with a Roo, I'd give it a try.


Shall do


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> If they're with a Roo, I'd give it a try.


There with the rooster in the backround


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

As long as the rooster is doing his duty and they are actively laying you should be able to take the eggs for the first week. The longer they are away from the rooster the less viable the eggs will be.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

You can put a flash light in a toilet paper tube and put the light end to the egg and if its fertilized there will be an air socket if not its not fertilized.


----------

